# Best Course You Played This Year



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 15, 2014)

The title says it all really, which is the best course you played this year (excluding your own club) and why?

For me it was Notts GC (Holinwell). I won a fourball in a charity auction for Â£160. We played on a Sunday in August and the course was in magnificent condition, the greens were probably the best I played on all year. Challenging enough off the yellow tees some of the white tees looked near impossible carries. Lovely clubhouse and a decent pint of cider too.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Not been that far afield this year but the best one was Woodhall Spa. Never played before so was over the moon to win a 4 ball on Twitter. Cracking course.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 15, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Not been that far afield this year but the best one was Woodhall Spa. Never played before so was over the moon to win a 4 ball on Twitter. Cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Which course at Woodhall Spa?


----------



## Twire (Dec 15, 2014)

Swinley Forest, it's been on my must play list forever, and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

Royal Cinque Ports :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 15, 2014)

Played some incredible courses this year on the Inverness trip.

Royal Dornoch for me.

Honourable mentions to Castle Stuart, Nairn, Tain and Blairgowrie aswell on that trip, was some few days!!

North Hants was lovely for H4H aswell, even through my drunken haze......


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

Played a few new top courses this year but the standout one has to be Royal Birkdale. Easy to see why it is ranked #1 in England.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably the Championship course at Meon Valley. Was in superb condition after the dry summer and is a super test, especially the 16th and 17th. And i parred the 200 yard plus 15th after lacing an arrow straight 5 iron tee shot that bore through the almost twilight ether to within 15 feet of the flag!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Which course at Woodhall Spa?
		
Click to expand...

The Hotchkin


----------



## JCW (Dec 15, 2014)

Other then my home club Parkstone which has been in great condition with fast true greens it has to be a toss up between Formby Links  GC and Hillside GC , greens were better at Formby .............both were great to play and I played well around Formby playing to my 5 handicap without much trouble with a 1/2 set of clubs , Hillside was much harder as the wind was blowing and rough was long due to it having the Open qualifier there a few weeks later , 32 points was good in the end , the 17th there was about 530 yards , well i hit driver and 2 3 woods to get on and I am a above average hitter ,  Also played Montei Rei in the Algarve , good track


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2014)

Coombe Hill was lovely when I played there a couple of months ago. Most probably one of the best manicured courses I have ever played.
But for sheer "awesomeness" it has to be Royal Cinque Ports.
Some of the fairways and greens had to be seen to be believed.
I don't think I've seen so many humps and hollows on one course


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			the 17th there was about 530 yards , well i hit driver and 2 3 woods to get on *and I am a above average hitter*

Click to expand...

Well, obviously if you are on this forum. We don't have any short hitters on here


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 15, 2014)

Concra wood in Castleblaney on the Irish Craic Classic , has everything a course should have , Risk & Reward , carries over water , doglegs the lot Il go further and say its the best course ive ever played  ..

Followed closely by Slieve Russell 2 days later again in the ICC ..


----------



## LanDog (Dec 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Concra wood in Castleblaney on the Irish Craic Classic , has everything a course should have , Risk & Reward , carries over water , doglegs the lot Il go further and say its the best course ive ever played  ..

Followed closely by Slieve Russell 2 days later again in the ICC ..
		
Click to expand...

In full agreement there Bill, Farnham was exceptional as well though


----------



## JCW (Dec 15, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Probably the Championship course at Meon Valley. Was in superb condition after the dry summer and is a super test, especially the 16th and 17th. And i parred the 200 yard plus 15th after lacing an arrow straight 5 iron tee shot that bore through the almost twilight ether to within 15 feet of the flag!
		
Click to expand...

I played that in August , not in very good nick , I remember a few years ago when i played it it was , always remember that day as the 4 ball in front of us was Desmond Haynes , Malcolm Marshall , Nigel Cowley and Monte Lynch who i knew from his Surrey days , I played against Nigel Cowley`s brother in Dorset League 1 vs Mere , Phones did not have the cameras they do now so photos were not great , we played through them on the 3rd hole , The course is very poor now , not one in our group of 12 thought the condition was any good , looks like they are not spending money on the course and it shows


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2014)

Spoilt for choice this year - tough to decide between either of the Sunningdale courses, The Marquess at Woburn (even in the frost), and Belle Dune.

The two Sunningdale courses are a joy to play, even when playing badly and taking a battering. I do think playing both on the same hot summers day is a tough ask at the best of times, especially playing the New Course second sue to the length. But, both courses were in immaculate condition in a beautiful surround with tough greens. Personally I think the Old edges the New, just for the wow factor on some of the holes.

I thought the Marquess was a beautiful course, well laid out, very long with some incredibly tough breaks on some of the greens.

I've played Belle Dune the last two years and just love it to bits. Playing out in the dunes in the sunshine is just fantastic. The only thing that let it down a little for us this year the 4 ball in front of us that refused to play us through despite the fact that no one on the group could hit further than 50 yds. That aside, it is one of the most picturesque courses I've played.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 15, 2014)

LanDog said:



			In full agreement there Bill, Farnham was exceptional as well though
		
Click to expand...

Greens in Farnham were like snooker tables mate , probably the best ive ever been on , and i agree if it had'nt been placed between 2 such brilliant courses it probably would rank higher in my estimation .


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 15, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Spoilt for choice this year - tough to decide between either of the Sunningdale courses, The Marquess at Woburn (even in the frost), and Belle Dune.

The two Sunningdale courses are a joy to play, even when playing badly and taking a battering. I do think playing both on the same hot summers day is a tough ask at the best of times, especially playing the New Course second sue to the length. But, both courses were in immaculate condition in a beautiful surround with tough greens. Personally I think the Old edges the New, just for the wow factor on some of the holes.

I thought the Marquess was a beautiful course, well laid out, very long with some incredibly tough breaks on some of the greens.

I've played Belle Dune the last two years and just love it to bits. Playing out in the dunes in the sunshine is just fantastic. The only thing that let it down a little for us this year the 4 ball in front of us that refused to play us through despite the fact that no one on the group could hit further than 50 yds. That aside, it is one of the most picturesque courses I've played.
		
Click to expand...

Belle Dune would have been a contender but they had just top dressed the greens when we played it in September. Is it easy to get a round at Sunningdale?


----------



## hines57 (Dec 15, 2014)

For me - probably Parkstone. The first time I'd played it and has a super time, together with excellent service from the whole team there.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2014)

Not been a year for 'different' courses.

But Blackmoor was certainly my 'top' one for the year!


----------



## bernix (Dec 15, 2014)

played so many great courses this year that it's very hard to pick one. in alphabetical order
Alcanada, Brora, Nairn, Royal Dornoch, The Jubilee Course 

surprise: The Eden Course, disappointment: Leven Links and PulaGolf (both not in best condition)


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

Toss up between Royal Dornoch, and Royal Aberdeen and possibly Western Gailes but over 18 holes Royal Dornoch probably edges it.

The front 9 at Royal Aberdeen really has to be played to be appreciated, it really is a stunning 9 holes.

Honourable mentions to Hillside, Castle Stuart and Little Aston


----------



## User20205 (Dec 15, 2014)

Course wise it would be liphook or royal cinque ports. Condition wise definitely Parkestone. The place has vastly improved over the last 3 years.


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2014)

by far the best course I played this year was The V Club in Lithuania - stunning course with lots of water and the best greens I have ever played on. They were quick and true but receptive to the point that I got a 3 wood to stop dead!
I am planning a return trip soon and will take my own clubs rather than hire some!


----------



## matt71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Two usa courses in Florida:

Championsgate International- Quality tough course designed like a British links type course with plenty of bramble and water to deal with, good greens and lovely florida sun to go with it 

Grande Pines - A nice American parkland type course with cracking greens, lovely scenery and superb course layout.


Both courses were cheap as chips and included lunch, buggy and a friendly welcome for less than Â£30 each!

oh sorry one more for the list:

Muckhart - Nice course in the hills of Scotland with one of the best views I have experienced playing golf of the Scottish mountains. Nice course too and the round was even more enjoyable as was playing with my brother and friends


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Two usa courses in Florida:

Championsgate International- Quality tough course designed like a British links type course with plenty of bramble and water to deal with, good greens and lovely florida sun to go with it 

Grande Pines - A nice American parkland type course with cracking greens, lovely scenery and superb course layout.


Both courses were cheap as chips and included lunch, buggy and a friendly welcome for less than Â£30 each!
		
Click to expand...

Aint played it this year but I love Grande Pines, cracking layout and tough as old boots.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:



			Aint played it this year but I love Grande Pines, cracking layout and tough as old boots.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Val but bad news is that the course is closing in March! Marriot have sold the land for a few $m and will be turned into condo's! 

Was really gutted to hear this but money talks


----------



## Duckster (Dec 15, 2014)

Royal Liverpool, by far and away the best greens I've ever played on.  

Plus a nod towards Silloth as well, cracking track and pound for pound the best value golf I've ever played.


----------



## JCW (Dec 15, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Well, obviously if you are on this forum. We don't have any short hitters on here  

Click to expand...


Yeah , a lot on here talk a good game , some even say they are cat 1 , i hit it with little effort and i dont really care too much about how i do anymore , just enjoy playing


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably Carnoustie for me. Best new (to me) course was Royal Dornoch.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2014)

Played some very average golf around some great courses this year. Think a joint number 1 of The Blue Monster at Doral and The Rosemount at Blairgowrie.  As both do what they are intending to do to  an extremely high standard.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dando said:



			by far the best course I played this year was The V Club in Lithuania - stunning course with lots of water and the best greens I have ever played on. They were quick and true but receptive to the point that I got a 3 wood to stop dead!
I am planning a return trip soon and will take my own clubs rather than hire some!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that one's a bit out of left field!   Where in Lithuania is it? I've been to Kaunas and loved it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 15, 2014)

The old course for me had some quality days out but a trip to st Andrews takes some beating.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Belle Dune would have been a contender but they had just top dressed the greens when we played it in September. Is it easy to get a round at Sunningdale?
		
Click to expand...

Played in a society day - breakfast on arrival, 18 on the Old Course, 3 course carvery lunch, 18 on the New Course, sandwiches, all for a whopping Â£200, great day out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2014)

Toss up between the Dukes or Duchess at Woburn and can't really decide which...closely (very closely!) followed by The Wandlebury at Gogs.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

No contest Sunningdale New. Royal Cinque Ports was the best links.


----------



## moogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Played Silloth for the 1st time this year,  and I'd say that was the best course I played this year for sure


I also played the Colt course at Close House.......but wasn't overly impressed


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 15, 2014)

Marquess - Woburn.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 15, 2014)

Forest of Arden - Arden Course by a country mile.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Is it easy to get a round at Sunningdale?
		
Click to expand...

Theres an amateur tour comp 36 holes in august


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2014)

Muirfield twice,  played it before.

A great test of Golf and always in great condition.

Was a little disappointed with the lunch the 2nd time, was served the smallest piece of roast beef Ive ever seen


----------



## Lump (Dec 15, 2014)

Lindrick GC or Rockcliffe Hall.

Lindrick was in amazing condition for very early in the year.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 15, 2014)

The Jubilee at St Andrews ,I've play fit before and think its a great test of the back tees. Would throw in Alyth GC fantastic course and clubhouse with the best greens I've played  on this year .


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2014)

A toss-up between Cuddington and North Hangs on H4H weekend.
Probably enjoyed Cuddington more as I played better - and the Breakfast and Lunch were immense!!


----------



## IanG (Dec 15, 2014)

Easy choice for me, Royal Dornoch - loved it, loved it, loved it.  Didn't even play that well, but the location and the challenge sets it apart from anywhere else I've been before.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Best was Royal Cinque Ports.

Honourable mentions to The Centurion, The Grove (that one's for you Liverpoolphil ) and Duchess course at Woburn.


----------



## Snelly (Dec 15, 2014)

Missed out on Royal County Down and Sunningdale this year so would probably say Hankley Common, St Georges Hill or The Berkshire Red.  Hankley by a whisker.....

The best course I played for the first time this year is a much easier decision - North Hants.  Loved it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2014)

Even though I live close by I would probably pick Royal Cinque Ports, on the day it was just beautiful. The Grove was good and Blackmoor and West Hill always are.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			The Jubilee at St Andrews ,I've play fit before and think its a great test of the back tees. Would throw in Alyth GC fantastic course and clubhouse with the best greens I've played  on this year .
		
Click to expand...

Played  Alyth  as well this year, the greens had all just been dressed so quite slow, i wouldn't have fancied some of the putts i had, if they had been much faster enjoyed it though deff go back


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

matt71 said:



			I agree Val but bad news is that the course is closing in March! Marriot have sold the land for a few $m and will be turned into condo's! 

Was really gutted to hear this but money talks
		
Click to expand...

Shame but there are plenty better in the area worth playing


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 15, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Played  Alyth  as well this year, the greens had all just been dressed so quite slow, i wouldn't have fancied some of the putts i had, if they had been much faster enjoyed it though deff go back
		
Click to expand...

Thats unfortunate Patrick, I've played it a few times this year some of my mates are members there as well and played there Open . The greens are normally a bit cheeky especially with the slopes  on them


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably Las Colinas, but Las Ramblas was pretty good too, and always enjoy playing Lancaster.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2014)

Its got to be Dornoch, Just a magical course with some breathtaking views.

Gem of the year goes to the other course down the Coast..  Tain,  I thought it had a little bit of everything, one of the most enjoyable courses I've played.


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Wow, that one's a bit out of left field!   Where in Lithuania is it? I've been to Kaunas and loved it.
		
Click to expand...

its about 30 mins from Vilnius. it certainly was left field when my company golf society suggested it but one of our broker partners is based over there and arranged a 4 day trip for us.
its now the Vilnius Grand Resort and well worth a visit


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Thats unfortunate Patrick, I've played it a few times this year some of my mates are members there as well and played there Open . The greens are normally a bit cheeky especially with the slopes  on them
		
Click to expand...

It didn't detract from the game, in fact it helped me to a win that day, had more than a few squeaky bum puts that were severely down hill, if the greens had been fast a could have been 20 feet away after the first putt.

Almost made a hash of SI1 went for it with the driver and hit a good one, then found myself just short of the green, with the flag only just on the front


----------



## OldMate (Dec 15, 2014)

Turnberry Ailsa followed by Royal Birkdale for me.  I didn't play anywhere else noteworthy this year but think that even if I did Turnberry would have stood out. I played the Ailsa twice and got beaten up by the gale force winds a bit but had 9 pars in the second round (mainly downwind holes) which was probably a season highlight for me.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2014)

Hillside, an awesome day out , birdie on SI 1 and great company for the KOK

Las Colinas, very well presented and super buggies

Enville , a must if you're in the West Midlands, great old course.


Sandwell Park, great test of golf.

Played all these for the first time this year, be doing well to match that in 2015


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			I played that in August , not in very good nick , I remember a few years ago when i played it it was , always remember that day as the 4 ball in front of us was Desmond Haynes , Malcolm Marshall , Nigel Cowley and Monte Lynch who i knew from his Surrey days , I played against Nigel Cowley`s brother in Dorset League 1 vs Mere , Phones did not have the cameras they do now so photos were not great , we played through them on the 3rd hole , The course is very poor now , not one in our group of 12 thought the condition was any good , looks like they are not spending money on the course and it shows 

Click to expand...

Could well be the case but i havent played that much so its probably a case of it being the best of a mediocre bunch!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 15, 2014)

Honourable mentions to Royal Dornoch, Royal Aberdeen and Western Gailes, really top class courses but top of the tree has to be Trump Internatinal at Aberdeen, it really is something special, well done Donald :clap:


----------



## Wayman (Dec 15, 2014)

Haven't played many courses this year but lindrick was properly the best course I've played


----------



## Break90 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to say Southern Dunes in Florida, good course, in great condition, with good company and a great welcome. 

In this country the Old Course at my new club Gog Magog, a bit biased I know but I still smile very time I walk to the first tee.


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

Break90 said:



			I'm going to say Southern Dunes in Florida, good course, in great condition, with good company and a great welcome. 

In this country the Old Course at my new club Gog Magog, a bit biased I know but I still smile very time I walk to the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

Southern Dunes has the best greens in central Florida bar none, always enjoy it.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 15, 2014)

Hunstanton in the UK and Torrequebrada in Spain


----------



## Junior (Dec 15, 2014)

Royal Dornoch for me.  Biggest surprise was Silloth...I knew it was going to be good, but didn't realise just how good!!!


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2014)

Berkshire Red for me, lovely course and a good day with The Mariners, thanks to Richart for the opportunity.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 15, 2014)

This year Western Gailes.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably because it was a new one for me the one that stands out was Centurion (even though it beat me up on more than one occasion!)

Other mentions to Woburn Marquess, Brocket Hall Palmerston and Brancaster


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Hunstanton in the UK and *Torrequebrada in Spain*

Click to expand...

Seriously??  I thought it was pants


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Its got to be Dornoch, Just a magical course with some breathtaking views.

Gem of the year goes to the other course down the Coast..  Tain,  I thought it had a little bit of everything, one of the most enjoyable courses I've played.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played there for a number of years but I remember absolutely falling in love with Tain as a teenager. Must go back sometime.

I've been lucky this year in the courses I've played for the first time - 
North Berwick
St Andrews New
Blackmoor
North Hants

Each with its own charm and qualities. I'd go with North Hants if pushed, just because it was H4H and a lovely day.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Dec 15, 2014)

Muirfield. Highlight was a kick-in 2 on the 13th.

Been a wee while but I've always loved Alyth. I must get up for their open this year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 15, 2014)

Always love playing the Hotchkin, the condition from mid May was superb.

Very lucky to have played some cracking courses this year, Silloth I just love that place, I played so bad liverbirdie still hasn't forgiven me, Alwoodley was again superb and the course had just had some severe maintenance when we played it can't wait to go back, Bearwood lakes was another for me that I really enjoyed.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 15, 2014)

Crow said:



			Berkshire Red for me, lovely course and a good day with The Mariners, thanks to Richart for the opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about the Berkshire, I'll add that one too. It's a top course, especially off the whites


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

therod said:



			I forgot about the Berkshire, I'll add that one too. It's a top course, especially off the whites 

Click to expand...

 Only way to play it Nick.:thup: We are playing the Berkshire Blue next year, so hopefully will be able to invite a few forumers along.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Only way to play it Nick.:thup: We are playing the Berkshire Blue next year, so hopefully will be able to invite a few forumers along.
		
Click to expand...


Looking forward to it already :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Dec 15, 2014)

For me it has to be The Centurion, I have been lucky enough to play it twice.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Only way to play it Nick.:thup: We are playing the Berkshire Blue next year, so hopefully will be able to invite a few forumers along.
		
Click to expand...

About time you invited me somewhere decent


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 15, 2014)

Silloth or Royal Lytham for me.....


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oceanico Victoria in Portugal. Nice and sunny too.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 15, 2014)

Toss up between Beau Desert and  Sherwood Forest. Would liked to have played latter in similar conditions and same time of year and same tees. But as I played BD in better climes I'll opt for BD, but have a sneaky feeling SF would be better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 15, 2014)

I first said Bearwood Lakes then I remembered I'd also played Royal Dornoch,Castle Stuart,  Hillside(again), Blairgowrie, Conwy but it's a tight toss up between Dornoch , Bearwood and Castle Stuart.

I'll go for Castle Stuart at this precise moment but I reserve the right to change my mind in the next couple of hours


----------



## Crawfy (Dec 15, 2014)

Gleneagles PGA... not for the course itself but because it was the last day that public and members were allowed to play before the Ryder Cup lockdown. The stands were up along withe signage. Teeing off at the first was nerve wracking even though it was empty...although a couple of scaffolders cheered me when I holed a putt later in the round. I doffed my cap for a laugh


----------



## Captainron (Dec 15, 2014)

The Hotchkin is always a treat. Good thing I know a guy....


----------



## NST (Dec 15, 2014)

I've had a good year, highlights include, Swinley Forest, East at Wentworth, Dukes and Marquess at Woburn. Also played San Roque Old, Finca Cortesin, La Reserva and Aloha over is Spain. 

The greens at Finca Cortesin were incredible, so that probably gets my vote.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 15, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Toss up between Beau Desert and  Sherwood Forest. Would liked to have played latter in similar conditions and same time of year and same tees. But as I played BD in better climes I'll opt for BD, but have a sneaky feeling SF would be better.
		
Click to expand...

In an odd coincidence they are my top two as well. Went to Beau Desert in the height of summer, it is a lovely course, but Sherwood Forest which I played last week at 4 degrees in 20mph winds is my number 1.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Break90 said:



			I'm going to say Southern Dunes in Florida, good course, in great condition, with good company and a great welcome. 

In this country the Old Course at my new club Gog Magog, a bit biased I know but I still smile very time I walk to the first tee.
		
Click to expand...


Heard good old things about it too but still not had chance to play it! Maybe next year?


----------



## Billythefish (Dec 15, 2014)

Lo Romero. Thanks to some of you guys for reccomending it.


----------



## markgs (Dec 15, 2014)

pebble beach it was amazing


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

markgs said:



			pebble beach it was amazing
		
Click to expand...

Nice one...bet you enjoyed it  :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 15, 2014)

markgs said:



			pebble beach it was amazing
		
Click to expand...

Wow, when did you play pebble beach? Tell us all about it


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 15, 2014)

therod said:



			Wow, when did you play pebble beach? Tell us all about it
		
Click to expand...

This should be a separate thread, I'm intrigued to hear about it!!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 15, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			This should be a separate thread, I'm intrigued to hear about it!!
		
Click to expand...

definitely, I'd like to see some pictures too, I've heard it's unbelievable!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

markgs said:



			pebble beach it was amazing
		
Click to expand...

Wow - understand its an amazing course - when did you play it ? Any pics ?


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 15, 2014)

This year's Scottish trip had some great courses. Top three,

North Berwick
Gullane No1
Gleneagles PGA

In that order.

But enjoyed all 11 courses we played


----------



## JCW (Dec 15, 2014)

Pinehurst No 2 was better I thought , the others there are not bad either :fore:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 15, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I first said Bearwood Lakes then I remembered I'd also played Royal Dornoch,Castle Stuart,  Hillside(again), Blairgowrie, Conwy but it's a tight toss up between Dornoch , Bearwood and Castle Stuart.

I'll go for Castle Stuart at this precise moment but I reserve the right to change my mind in the next couple of hours

Click to expand...

The heavy downpour didnt dampen your opinion on Castle stuart :rofl:  I think Castle stuart justs pips it for me too but close on the heels are dornoch  thehotchkin  and hillside are bareley behind.  I need to play the hotchkin again in the height of summer as i can only see the experience getting better.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably Royal Cinque Ports for me, despite playing it like a complete chomper.  Lucky enough to play 36 at Walton Heath & The Berkshire most years, but RCP probably just edged it.



Imurg said:



			A toss-up between Cuddington and North Hangs on H4H weekend.
Probably enjoyed Cuddington more as I played better - and the Breakfast and Lunch were immense!!
		
Click to expand...

Very flattering Imurg, thank you; after an invite back?


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

I know what will probanly top my list next year, what about yours LB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:



			I know what will probanly top my list next year, what about yours LB  

Click to expand...

Some nice trips planned then ?

Im looking forward to Royal County Down and Royal Liverpool :thup:

Also hope to go back to RCp and then play Royal St Georges


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 15, 2014)

I've spent most of the year telling everyone how much I enjoyed Wallasey but I think Royal Cinque Ports has pipped it right at the end of the year for favourite course of the year. RCP really was that good, not surprised to see that others from last week are choosing it as well. Certainly it's between those two, they're the two courses that really blew me away despite having played in the forum events at Burnham & Berrow, Hillside and North Hants.


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some nice trips planned then ?

Im looking forward to Royal County Down and Royal Liverpool :Thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just confirmed tonight for Royal Birkdale, 1 payment to come in and it will be booked.

Currently have committed to a few before the season starts, Alwoodley, Formby, Nairn, the Hotchkin all which I've never played before, Glasgow Gailes and Hillside also in that list but played both already.

I've a few bob forked out now I think on it :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:



			Just confirmed tonight for* Royal Birkdale*, 1 payment to come in and it will be booked.

Currently have committed to a few before the season starts, Alwoodley, Formby, Nairn, the Hotchkin all which I've never played before, Glasgow Gailes and Hillside also in that list but played both already.

I've a few bob forked out now I think on it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Very Nice indeed

Hopefully next year i should play 

Burnham and Berrow
Royal Liverpool
RCD
Portrush
Alwoodly
Formby
Berkshire Blue

Plus a few return trips to other great course 

Cant waiti though


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very Nice indeed

Hopefully next year i should play 

Burnham and Berrow
Royal Liverpool
RCD
Portrush
Alwoodly
Formby
Berkshire Blue

Plus a few return trips to other great course 

Cant waiti though 

Click to expand...

Strange I have the same courses lined up if you swop B & B for Ardglass.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Strange I have the same courses lined up if you swop B & B for Ardglass.

Click to expand...

There was downside to playing those courses next year


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 15, 2014)

Valderrama......


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:



			Just confirmed tonight for Royal Birkdale, 1 payment to come in and it will be booked.

Currently have committed to a few before the season starts, Alwoodley, Formby, Nairn, the Hotchkin all which I've never played before, Glasgow Gailes and Hillside also in that list but played both already.

I've a few bob forked out now I think on it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on there Val but some amount of driving to be done there.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Dec 15, 2014)

Played the northern course at Solobre Hotel near Maspalomas on Gran Canaria.. Not the 'best' course I have played but for pure exhilarating fun it is outstanding..  Drives over ravines,  tees perched on the top of hills with the fairway  a thin ribbon far below,Par 3s with cactus and volcanic rock all around absolutely wonderful,  a Austrian guy we were paired with lost 15 balls!!


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Spot on there Val but some amount of driving to be done there.
		
Click to expand...

Some I can tie in with work travel others I'll do the drive on the day. I do 25k motorway miles a year anyway so no hardship.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:



			Some I can tie in with work travel others I'll do the drive on the day. I do 25k motorway miles a year anyway so no hardship.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not to bad then mate, i couldn't drive that amount anymore my back would be bust . Im looking forward to next year as well with Nairn and my Donegal trip basically sorted out , and another trip to Arran.


----------



## Toad (Dec 15, 2014)

Enjoyed Castle Stuart again this year, probably because I played ok. 

Dornoch even though I played poorly was the stand out course of my year, same with Old Course visit can't help but love it no matter how your hitting it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2014)

Val said:



			I know what will probanly top my list next year, what about yours LB  

Click to expand...

Oo yes, Birkdale to come - but then I'll have to leave the North west, I'll have played everywhere good then.

Best course: Castle Stuart

Best inland: Beau desert

Rated above Silloth, Southerness, Lanark, Manchester, Ormskirk, Delamere, Hillside, N###n, Boat of garten, Wallasey, Royal Dornoch, Pleasington, Bearwood lakes, Fairhaven, North hants, Coombe Hill, Conway, Woodhall (Hotchkin) and a whole host more.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo yes, Birkdale to come - but then I'll have to leave the North west, I'll have played everywhere good then.

Best course: Castle Stuart

Best inland: Beau desert

Rated above Silloth, Southerness, Lanark, Manchester, Ormskirk, Delamere, Hillside, N###n, Boat of garten, Wallasey, Royal Dornoch, Pleasington, Bearwood lakes, Fairhaven, North hants, Coombe Hill, Conway, Woodhall (Hotchkin) and a whole host more.
		
Click to expand...

Best inland course next year might be the H4H's one.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Best inland course next year might be the H4H's one.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, you tempter.

Its not a MOOREland is it?


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ooh, you tempter.

Its not a MOOREland is it?
		
Click to expand...

Inland links.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 15, 2014)

Easy this year for me and it has to be Gleneagles Kings course three weeks before the Ryder cup was there. Other that winning the event, clearing the ridge on 18 for a 250 yard drive in the final round was my highlight.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 16, 2014)

Trump International Golf Links without a doubt. Â£50 a head on a perfect calm day has to be the highlight of the year for me.


----------



## bozza (Dec 16, 2014)

markgs said:



			pebble beach it was amazing
		
Click to expand...

Can't afford Pro V1's but can afford to play Pebble Beach!? 

Wish I had that problem haha.

Is it as good as it looks on tv?


----------



## bozza (Dec 16, 2014)

Haven't really played any big name courses this year but played Brancpeth for the first time and really liked it.

The back to back Par 3's over the ravine are pretty special.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

bozza said:



			Can't afford Pro V1's but can afford to play Pebble Beach!? 

Is it as good as it looks on tv?
		
Click to expand...

Slightly better on the ps4 than the Xbox 1.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Slightly better on the ps4 than the Xbox 1.


Click to expand...

Beg to differ I prefer the xbox to the PS4 .....



:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo yes, Birkdale to come - but then I'll have to leave the North west, I'll have played everywhere good then.

Best course: Castle Stuart

Best inland: Beau desert

Rated above Silloth, Southerness, Lanark, Manchester, Ormskirk, Delamere, Hillside, N###n, Boat of garten, Wallasey, Royal Dornoch, Pleasington, Bearwood lakes, Fairhaven, North hants, Coombe Hill, Conway, Woodhall (Hotchkin) and a whole host more.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy Birkdale guys it is a fantastic day out. Refreshments in upstairs lounge just finish off an exceptional day. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo yes, Birkdale to come - but then I'll have to leave the North west, I'll have played everywhere good then.

Best course: Castle Stuart

Best inland: Beau desert

Rated above Silloth, Southerness, Lanark, Manchester, Ormskirk, Delamere, Hillside, N###n, Boat of garten, Wallasey, Royal Dornoch, Pleasington, Bearwood lakes, Fairhaven, North hants, Coombe Hill, Conway, Woodhall (Hotchkin) and a whole host more.
		
Click to expand...


Bearwood is better than Beau Desert imo but I'd agree with Castle Stuart.


----------



## chellie (Dec 16, 2014)

Would be Castle Stuart for me as well followed by Fortrose and Rosemarkie.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 16, 2014)

Hadley Wood or The Marquess at Woburn (even if we did only play 15 holes!) for me. 

Did someone mention an amateur comp at Sunningdale?  I'll have to look into that!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Hadley Wood or The Marquess at Woburn (even if we did only play 15 holes!) for me. 

Did someone mention an amateur comp at Sunningdale?  I'll have to look into that!
		
Click to expand...


EAGT tues and thurs after august bank hold Â£286 for 36 qualifier.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh one more to add:

Southerness- My 1st time playing a links course and loved it. Course in great condition and the weather was superb with stunning views of coastline and southern Scotland


----------



## Duckster (Dec 16, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Oh one more to add:

Southerness- My 1st time playing a links course and loved it. Course in great condition and the weather was superb with stunning views of coastline and southern Scotland 

Click to expand...

You'll enjoy it even more when you go again - apparently it wasn't up to it's usual standards when you went.  Heard it has got back on track throughout the year.


----------



## C&R (Dec 16, 2014)

Druids glen


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Enjoy Birkdale guys it is a fantastic day out. Refreshments in upstairs lounge just finish off an exceptional day. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No ta, I'll take my own  - Spam and pickled onion crisp butties, on sunblest bread, washed down with strike cola.

Will they let me take my own food in?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No ta, I'll take my own  - Spam and pickled onion crisp butties, on sunblest bread, washed down with strike cola.

Will they let me take my own food in?

Click to expand...

they might let you have a picnic on the veranda


----------



## matt71 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duckster said:



			You'll enjoy it even more when you go again - apparently it wasn't up to it's usual standards when you went.  Heard it has got back on track throughout the year.
		
Click to expand...

Really! defo need another look then.

 Still remember Phil putting miles off the green for an eagle on the 18th! Stuffy rugger


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 16, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			EAGT tues and thurs after august bank hold Â£286 for 36 qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

 wow! I guess to play those courses, it isn't too bad though


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No ta, I'll take my own  - Spam and pickled onion crisp butties, on sunblest bread,
		
Click to expand...

They sound superb!   Can you still get Sunblest bread? Used to be my Favourite loaf alongside Spanish Bimbo. I can't find Sunblest anywhere nowadays 

I might have to join a bread lovers Forum..


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I might have to join a bread lovers Forum..
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I thought of you this morning when I was making some toast.
The pack the bread was in said "Thick Cut"


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Funnily enough I thought of you this morning when I was making some toast.
The pack the bread was in said "Thick Cut"


Click to expand...

Remember Blockbusters? "can I have an N please Bob"


----------



## swanny32 (Dec 16, 2014)

The 2010. End of.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			they might let you have a picnic on the veranda 

Click to expand...

I don't like Picnincs, don't like the raisins.

Mintola, on a precipitous ledge - now your talking!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			They sound superb!   Can you still get Sunblest bread? Used to be my Favourite loaf alongside Spanish Bimbo. I can't find Sunblest anywhere nowadays 

I might have to join a bread lovers Forum..
		
Click to expand...

Brought up on it in the 70's.

We went to a shop the other year in a village and they only had a sunblest left.

It was vile, tastes like that long-life bread that is meant to last 10 days.


When the nuclear winter comes, cockroach/sunblest butties will see me through. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Brought up on it in the 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Mothers Pride was my bread of choice


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2014)

Brocket Hall


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I don't like Picnincs, don't like the raisins.

Mintola, on a precipitous ledge - now your talking!
		
Click to expand...

They still sell them???!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

Tough to decide. Short list of West Hill, Bearwood Lakes or Berkshire. All great days for different reasons and none of the courses disappointed. I think for the whole ambience and the lunch alone though Berkshire wins


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			The 2010. End of.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing being an Eagles fan you are used to being a fan of let downs


----------



## User20205 (Dec 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough to decide. Short list of West Hill, Bearwood Lakes or Berkshire. All great days for different reasons and none of the courses disappointed. I think for the whole ambience and the lunch alone though Berkshire wins
		
Click to expand...

When did you play the Berkshire homer? And which course? 

We played in March, I'd like to know what it's like in the summer.


----------



## ADB (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd be interested in Homer's view of the Berkshire this year as well - how was it? Plan to go next year....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

therod said:



			When did you play the Berkshire homer? And which course? 

We played in March, I'd like to know what it's like in the summer.
		
Click to expand...




snaphookwedge said:



			I'd be interested in Homer's view of the Berkshire this year as well - how was it? Plan to go next year....
		
Click to expand...

Played it in September. Greens were the quickest I putted on all year, including places like the Grove. It's a proper old fashioned place (jacket and tie for lunch) but it treats visitors with respect and the food at lunchtime the best you'll get (even though we still had pre-cooked Aunt Bessie yorkies - a situation I understand now rectified)

I prefer the Red course. It's the higher of the two and has more changes in terrain and is famous for six par 3's six par 4's and six par 5's and I find it easier to play than the blue. I should be use to a tough par three opener as my own course has a 229 par three to start but the blue has one of its own over 200 yards long and over a sea of heather. If you don't like heather make sure you keep it straight. It will gobble balls up and is tough to get out of. For Â£160 for a day ticket it's great value for money


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			I'd be interested in Homer's view of the Berkshire this year as well - how was it? Plan to go next year....
		
Click to expand...

 I played it in March, and in September but as you didn't ask me I am not telling you.:ears:




Superb courses. I prefer the Red which has 6 par 3's 6 par 4's and 6 par 5's. The Blue is more traditional and still a cracking course. Front nine can be noisey from the main road, but the back nine is stunning, quieter and difficult.  Make sure you have the Berkshire lunch which is huge though you will not want to play afterwards.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2014)

richart said:



			I played it in March, and in September but as you didn't ask me I am not telling you.:ears:






Superb courses. I prefer the Red which has 6 par 3's 6 par 4's and 6 par 5's. The Blue is more traditional and still a cracking course. Front nine can be noisey from the main road, but the back nine is stunning, quieter and difficult.  Make sure you have the Berkshire lunch which is huge though you will not want to play afterwards.

Click to expand...

Are we playing the Red or Blue in March?


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Are we playing the Red or Blue in March?

Click to expand...

 Bloody gatecrashers.:angry:



Think it will be the Blue.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2014)

richart said:



			Bloody gatecrashers.:angry:



Think it will be the Blue.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

2nd best again


----------



## ADB (Dec 16, 2014)

Cheers chaps, definitely on the radar for 2015!

Surprised it didn't make your blog Homie.........

Rich - thanks for the unsolicited opinion ;-)


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			Cheers chaps, definitely on the radar for 2015!

Surprised it didn't make your blog Homie.........

Rich - thanks for the unsolicited opinion ;-)
		
Click to expand...

 Always happy to give unwanted advice.:thup:


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 16, 2014)

Old Course Earlier in the year thanks to Callaway 

Ganton on summers night was wonderful, very special place.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

therod said:



			When did you play the Berkshire homer? And which course? 

We played in March, I'd like to know what it's like in the summer.
		
Click to expand...




snaphookwedge said:



			Cheers chaps, definitely on the radar for 2015!

Surprised it didn't make your blog Homie.........

Rich - thanks for the unsolicited opinion ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Thinking the blog has maybe run it's path now and struggling to find the time. Having a serious think about it and definitely not enjoying doing it as much as I did. Hoorah went the crowd. Might see how I feel in the new year!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thinking the blog has maybe run it's path now and struggling to find the time. Having a serious think about it and definitely not enjoying doing it as much as I did. Hoorah went the crowd. Might see how I feel in the new year!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame I have actually read it lately.
Obviously its time consuming and a lot of effort goes into yours.
New year new ideas.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 16, 2014)

Worst year in a long time with no golf away trips (last one was Nov 2013 to Florida). Conwy and Llangollen were about my best.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 16, 2014)

I think Liphook was right up there with the best courses that I played this year.


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 16, 2014)

Beaudesert for me!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 17, 2014)

Hankley Common on a late summer's evening just after a light shower of rain. Had the course to ourselves. Heaven!


----------



## mikepops (Dec 17, 2014)

I played Little Aston in October, which was brilliant, but it hosed it down all day, to the point there was some standing water on every hole. It took the shine off it, but had the weather been good I think that would have been my favourite.

Otherwise, I really enjoyed Kings Lynn, so that probably gets my vote. Understated, great condition, lovely welcome, tough course - ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Keeno (Dec 17, 2014)

This is a toughy.

I was lucky enough to play Archerfield, Gleneagles Kings, Turnberry Ailsa and Western Gailes.

Since I have played Ailsa previously, I will have to give the nod to

Western Gailes!


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 17, 2014)

Played some lovely courses this year - but the one I absolutely rated is the Valley (Rathmore) at Royal Portrush, wonderful layout


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 17, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Played some lovely courses this year - but the one I absolutely rated is the Valley (Rathmore) at Royal Portrush, wonderful layout
		
Click to expand...

A fantastic course David, i could quite easily play there for the rest of my days. Ive played it numerous times and every time i play it it just gets better and its a snip at Â£40


----------



## golfsaint (Dec 17, 2014)

Been lucky this year and manged to play

Belfry -Brabazon
Celtic Manor -2010
St Mellion - Nicklaus Course 

Most enjoyable was st mellion as i played great


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 17, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Been *unlucky* this year and manged to play

Belfry -Brabazon
Celtic Manor -2010
St Mellion - Nicklaus Course 

Most enjoyable was st mellion as i played great 

Click to expand...

Wot....no links courses??


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2014)

golfsaint said:



			Been lucky this year and manged to play

Belfry -Brabazon
Celtic Manor -2010
St Mellion - Nicklaus Course 

Most enjoyable was st mellion as i played great 

Click to expand...

That's because the other two are potato fields, sorry correction, the 2010 is a turnip patch


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Weston Super Mare GC.

First experience of links golf. Lovely course. Lovely clubhouse. Friendly, welcoming members.

&#128513;


----------



## m10johnson (Dec 17, 2014)

Woodhall Spa, Hotchkin course. Played a university match there in pretty poor conditions back in March. Constant rain and about 10mph wind.

However, it was free and a round I won't forget.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2014)

Hotchkin @ Woodhall Spa, closely followed by Lindrick.


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2014)

Not much of choice for me this year: either Milford, Hayling, Hindhead, Welsh National. Vote goes to Hayling as the Welsh was during a rain storm and the other two I know like the back of my left sac.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2014)

Piece said:



			Not much of choice for me this year: either Milford, Hayling, Hindhead, Welsh National. Vote goes to Hayling as the Welsh was during a rain storm and the other two I know like the back of my left sac.
		
Click to expand...

That's you blackballed from the next Hayling meet then


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2014)

therod said:



			That's because the other two are potato fields, sorry correction, the 2010 is a turnip patch

Click to expand...

I trust you realise that St Mellion also used to be a Potato Farm! :rofl:

Seems quite a common 'previous use' for many Golf courses!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 18, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I trust you realise that St Mellion also used to be a Potato Farm! :rofl:

Seems quite a common 'previous use' for many Golf courses! 

Click to expand...

The difference being, st Mellon is better now than in its previous agricultural incarnation. The same can't be said of the other 2


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2014)

drive4show said:



			That's you blackballed from the next Hayling meet then  

Click to expand...

On reflection, i think my phrasing could have been better!  All things being equal, the answer would still be Hayling as i love links courses.

Am i back in now?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2014)

Piece said:



Am i back in now? 

Click to expand...

I'll think about it  :ears:


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 18, 2014)

therod said:



			The difference being, st Mellon is better now than in its previous agricultural incarnation. The same can't be said of the other 2 

Click to expand...

I honestly don't understand the view of many on the 2010. Played it 5 times and it is fantastic IMO. Chalk and cheese compared to some I admit and you could not get much more different from a traditional links course for instance, but so much to rave about I really don't get the large amount of negative stuff.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 18, 2014)

Best I've played is the Nicklaus at St Mellion, really is a great but tough course!!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 18, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			I honestly don't understand the view of many on the 2010. Played it 5 times and it is fantastic IMO. Chalk and cheese compared to some I admit and you could not get much more different from a traditional links course for instance, but so much to rave about I really don't get the large amount of negative stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I saw it at its best, but it was a boring slog. I'd go back, but to see it at its best you've got to fork out Â£160 and it's not worth that IMO. I'd rather play the monty @ Celtic manor


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2014)

therod said:



			I don't think I saw it at its best, but it was a boring slog. I'd go back, but to see it at its best you've got to fork out Â£160 and it's not worth that IMO. I'd rather play the monty @ Celtic manor

Click to expand...

I'd rather not go to wales?


----------



## User20205 (Dec 18, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I'd rather not go to wales?
		
Click to expand...

Wales is fine if it ever stops raining.
If I wanted to spend Â£160 on a round of golf in Wales I'd stay in the car for another hour and play royal portcawl.

Maybe I'm turning into one of those knobby links geeks


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 18, 2014)

It's not been a great year for me  course-wise so the best has to be Blackmoor. I know, I know, voting for your  own course is a bit lame but it does take some beating :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 18, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Played some lovely courses this year - but the one I absolutely rated is the Valley (Rathmore) at Royal Portrush, wonderful layout
		
Click to expand...

Not played the Valley but the Dunluce is awesome and when Jezz Ellwood tells you it's a quarter of the price for almost 100% of the course it must be good.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not played the Valley but the Dunluce is awesome and when Jezz Ellwood tells you it's a quarter of the price for almost 100% of the course it must be good.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the locals reckon its better than the Dunluce, i think there both superb but the Valley at roughly Â£40 is a bargain


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 18, 2014)

therod said:



			I don't think I saw it at its best, but it was a boring slog. I'd go back, but to see it at its best you've got to fork out Â£160 and it's not worth that IMO. I'd rather play the monty @ Celtic manor

Click to expand...

Must admit I have never played it in typical weather for a welsh valley, so been fortunate in that regard, but greens and fairways have always been immaculate and being a Ryder cup designed course some of the holes are real risk / reward and with the water in play a fair bit, certainly a challenge that I have always really enjoyed.

Give it another go maybe one day.......but make sure you pick a sunny day


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			A lot of the locals reckon its better than the Dunluce, i think there both superb but the Valley at roughly Â£40 is a bargain
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully I will be playing the Dunlace for Â£75 at the end of April. Bargain ?


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

You'll love it try the Valley when your there, the Royal Portrush clubhouse has some cracking history memorabilia in it. It is a nice place so is Kellys night club right behind it :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's not been a great year for me  course-wise so the best has to be Blackmoor. I know, I know, voting for your  own course is a bit lame but it does take some beating :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 :thup: I think you need to be a member to really appreciate what a good course it is all year round. Fancy a game over Xmas Mike ?


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			You'll love it try the Valley when your there, the Royal Portrush clubhouse has some cracking history memorabilia in it. It is a nice place so is Kellys night club right behind it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Steve, we are up for the Open next year. Fancy a game, or at least a beer ?


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Steve, we are up for the Open next year. Fancy a game, or at least a beer ?
		
Click to expand...

That would be good on both counts Rich ,ill be going to the Open but not sure what day yet see what tickets i can get for nowt, are you looking to play a few games?


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			That would be good on both counts Rich ,ill be going to the Open but not sure what day yet see what tickets i can get for nowt, are you looking to play a few games?
		
Click to expand...

 Will bring the clubs. Flying up Sunday and staying in St Andrews for three nights. We have tickets/grandstand 17th green on the Thursday. Game on Monday/Tuesday would be good. Looking to go to the practice day on Wednesday. Two golfers, the girls should be happy with a bit of sight seeing. Would be good to get a game with you after all these years.:thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 19, 2014)

richart said:



			:thup: I think you need to be a member to really appreciate what a good course it is all year round. Fancy a game over Xmas Mike ?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea Rich, I'll consult the keeper of the social diary and PM you some dates.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 19, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Well, obviously if you are on this forum. We don't have any short hitters on here  

Click to expand...

Gordon I'm a short hitter :cheers:

JCW can hit it a bit for an old guy


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 19, 2014)

There was a large hiatus in my golfing year so I think north Hants has been the best away course I've played in the last 12 months


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 19, 2014)

Piece said:



			On reflection, i think my phrasing could have been better!  All things being equal, the answer would still be Hayling as i love links courses.

Am i back in now? 

Click to expand...

Only if you get a putter that doesn't work properly 

Not that it has anything to do with me


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 19, 2014)

I've played some cracking new courses this year, both Berkshire courses on a day ticket. Only paid Â£120 as they said the greens had just had a maintenance program done. Probably still the best greens I played on all year. Wouldn't have begrudged the extra Â£40 they discouted us 
We also played off the whites after the firsts 

Hillside was amazing as was Beau Desert. But Berkshire Red was just brilliant, millionaires golf it was


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Only if you get a putter that doesn't work properly 

Click to expand...


. Sorry to report that the putter was on fire the next and last time i played :whoo:


----------



## cookelad (Dec 19, 2014)

I've managed to get rounds in on Royal Cinque Ports, The Hotchkin and Quinta da Lago South all three of which I would happily play all day every day!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2014)

richart said:



			:thup: I think you need to be a member to really appreciate what a good course it is all year round.
		
Click to expand...

I think you could say that about a lot of places, or what's the point of staying there as a member? Blackmoor is definitely a lovely course and I've said often enough if it was 15 minutes closer I'd give it serious consideration (assuming Richart hadn't arranged a black balling)


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think you could say that about a lot of places, or what's the point of staying there as a member? Blackmoor is definitely a lovely course and I've said often enough if it was 15 minutes closer I'd give it serious consideration (assuming Richart hadn't arranged a black balling)
		
Click to expand...

Hes had it in place for years.
A restraining order if you get within 5 miles


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hes had it in place for years.
A restraining order if you get within 5 miles
		
Click to expand...

I'll add Blackmoor to the list then!


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think you could say that about a lot of places, or what's the point of staying there as a member? Blackmoor is definitely a lovely course and I've said often enough if it was 15 minutes closer I'd give it serious consideration (assuming Richart hadn't arranged a black balling)
		
Click to expand...

 Well last year a lot of courses in our area were closed or partially closed a fair bit of the time, yours included I think. We were open, and the course was in good condition, no temp greens or tees. As a member you appreciate the condition all year, and personally I would rather be a member of a semi decent course that you can play all year, rather than perhaps a better course that suffers over the winter. It is the 'all year round' that is important to me, as I play as much in the winetr as the summer.

Oh and you have been blackballed already just in case you try applying for membership.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 19, 2014)

Designed by God and Christy O'Connor jr.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2014)

Really tough one this, courses played this year not played before that spring to mind are;

Frilford Heath
Hotchkin
Sherwood Forest
Hillside

Now to attempt to put them in any order or pick just 1, I can't, as they all have different quality's and are all excellent courses.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Really tough one this, courses played this year not played before that spring to mind are;

Frilford Heath
Hotchkin
Sherwood Forest
Hillside

Now to attempt to put them in any order or pick just 1, I can't, as they all have different quality's and are all excellent courses.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, is Sherwood Forest up with the Hotchkin and Hilside ? Thinking of playing there after Alwoodley, and that would be a good recommendation.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 19, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 13337



Designed by God and Christy O'Connor jr.
		
Click to expand...

That my friend is a great looking golf course


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Robin, is Sherwood Forest up with the Hotchkin and Hilside ? Thinking of playing there after Alwoodley, and that would be a good recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think its right up there with the Hotchkin off the yellows although off the back whites it could be a different proposition. The Hotchkin does have more to offer in looks, but again, I'm sure when the straw is higher at SWF it takes on a completely different look, I really enjoyed it.  I also don't think you can compare Hillside with it, a rolling links course against an inland heathland course is a bit chalk & cheese, you also only have to look at the variable costs of these 3 courses!

I have no hesitation returning to SWF and after Moortown it would be perfect for me also, especially if we can get the same deal at Â£35 that I had the other week :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Well last year a lot of courses in our area were closed or partially closed a fair bit of the time, yours included I think. We were open, and the course was in good condition, no temp greens or tees. As a member you appreciate the condition all year, and personally I would rather be a member of a semi decent course that you can play all year, rather than perhaps a better course that suffers over the winter. It is the 'all year round' that is important to me, as I play as much in the winetr as the summer.

Oh and you have been blackballed already just in case you try applying for membership.

Click to expand...

I agree with what you say and yes we did suffer badly last year. Hopefully with the drainage works we've now done things will improve even if we get a wet winter. I do agree that your course, being playable all year, as well as one that looks like yours it's a no brainer. I've a brown envelope (one careful owner - Sepp Blatter according to the address label) I'm sure will help revoke the black ball


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I don't think its right up there with the Hotchkin off the yellows although off the back whites it could be a different proposition. The Hotchkin does have more to offer in looks, but again, I'm sure when the straw is higher at SWF it takes on a completely different look, I really enjoyed it.  I also don't think you can compare Hillside with it, a rolling links course against an inland heathland course is a bit chalk & cheese, you also only have to look at the variable costs of these 3 courses!

I have no hesitation returning to SWF and after Moortown it would be perfect for me also, especially if we can get the same deal at Â£35 that I had the other week :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Robin thanks for that. I wasn't looking at a comparison with the type of courses, more the overall quality.  I rank heathland courses like Sunningdale up there with the top links courses.

Think we should definitely sort out a game at Sherwood Forest, if we have enough interested.:thup:


----------



## evahakool (Dec 20, 2014)

Royal Dornoch is the best course I've played this year superb experience , also really enjoyed playing at Tain.


----------

